# WCA Profile Comparison Tool



## kinch2002 (Jan 29, 2016)

I wrote a WCA Profile Comparison Tool a while back, so I may as well let other people play with it too: Have fun, and let me know when you find bugs  http://www.kinch2002.com/profile-comparison/



Spoiler


----------



## Myachii (Jan 29, 2016)

fab <3


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 29, 2016)

Neat!

I notice that more DNFs/DNSes are highlighted as green. Shouldn't it be better if you have fewer?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 29, 2016)

Lucas Garron said:


> Neat!
> 
> I notice that more DNFs/DNSes are highlighted as green. Shouldn't it be better if you have fewer?



Thank you, switched them


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 29, 2016)

supah kewlllll :3
I love it


----------



## turtwig (Jan 30, 2016)

I think WRs and CRs should count as NRs as well and the same for WRs to CRs.
For example, Feliks has almost no NRs since they are almost always OcRs or WRs, so his WRs and OcRs should also count towards his NR count to make it reflect more accurately his skill level.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 30, 2016)

I just ran myself and Ryan DeLine (2012DELI01) and it appears that it our PB singles and averages are entirely swapped. The other tables appear to be correct, though.

http://imgur.com/vSjcKdJ


----------



## Torch (Jan 30, 2016)

It seems that the podiums table only appears when the two people have at least one podium together.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 30, 2016)

Kit Clement said:


> I just ran myself and Ryan DeLine (2012DELI01) and it appears that it our PB singles and averages are entirely swapped.
> 
> http://imgur.com/vSjcKdJ



I have the same issue for me and Dan. I also just noticed that there's only one character difference in our WCA IDs (2009SHE[E/P]01), guess I'm not just slow at solving.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 2, 2016)

Sorry didn't check this thread for a while.


Kit Clement said:


> I just ran myself and Ryan DeLine (2012DELI01) and it appears that it our PB singles and averages are entirely swapped. The other tables appear to be correct, though.
> 
> http://imgur.com/vSjcKdJ


Yes there was an issue with that, which I made a fix for. Hopefully it's resolved now? It was something to do with using lowercase IDs, but I now convert them to upper case so should be ok.



Torch said:


> It seems that the podiums table only appears when the two people have at least one podium together.


You're right, there is an "IF" statement in there to display the table. I totally can't remember the reason I put that there, so I've removed it and the table should always appear.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 2, 2016)

kinch2002 said:


> Yes there was an issue with that, which I made a fix for. Hopefully it's resolved now? It was something to do with using lowercase IDs, but I now convert them to upper case so should be ok.



Ah, makes sense. Thanks for releasing this tool, it's quite fun.


----------

